# 5 best fixed betting strategies in college football (ncaa) 2021-2022



## i_g_o_r (Dec 27, 2022)

*Best 5 strategies in 2021-2022 season*

ROI%=1468         Strategy: bet on Jacksonville State if it is an away team

ROI%=652.33        Strategy: bet on Louisiana-Monroe if it is a home team

ROI%=405         Strategy: bet on home teams if Liberty Flames is an away team

ROI%=358.16        Strategy: bet on Bowling Green if it is an away team

ROI%=304.6         Strategy: bet on home teams if Florida Gators is an away team

P.S. ROI -return on investments


----------

